# if I were a fragrance snob ...



## eden (Jul 15, 2008)

which I am ...I have been dedicated to using only EOs for some time now ...I do know that there are plenty of EOs which are sensitizing or harsh - yet many are beneficial ...the reason I like them is they are natural & enhance skin care in some cases and I like to keep my line as natural as possible.  That being said - the down side is that I cannot get all fragrances I want because they aren't available as EOs, or they are the real costly ones like rose/jasmin/vanilla  ...soooo if I were to add a few FOs to my line - who are the sellers of the _*best *_quality FOs??  I need top quality highend fragrance  ( I guess we all want that! )

Thanks all!!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 15, 2008)

I vote for www.wholesuppliesplus.com . They have just added *natural* fragrance oils too their website too which may be a really good option for you.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 18, 2008)

My favorites are:

Wholesale Supplies Plus
The Scent Works
Oregon Trails Soaps
Sweet Cakes
Daystar
Peaks
Brambleberry
Bitter Creek North (and South, too)

They are not necessarilly listed in any order. They are all excellent and top notch in my book. 


IrishLass


----------



## mandolyn (Oct 17, 2008)

wsp


----------



## SoapMedic (Oct 19, 2008)

my favorites are (in no particular order)

AromaHaven
The ScentWorks
Sweetcakes
Flickers (primarily the Lisa Canon (OKF) fragrances)

I also really like Brambleberry and Oregon Trails, on the other side of the country from me, so for shipping reasons I don't often order. All these companies have fantastic, high quality fragrances and excellent service


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 19, 2008)

My favorite is Lone Star Candle Supply, followed by Bramble Berry.
I like Sweet Cakes, Peaks, and ScentWorks too.. I'm looking into trying WSP as it comes so highly recommended, but can't vouch for it yet.


----------



## Greenman (Nov 19, 2008)

I have to agree that http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/  is wonderful the few scents I hve ordered from there are wonderful, and i plan on useing them as My main source ionly going else where when I need a scent they do not have.

~Roy

:EDIT: Fixed the link thenk Mandolyn for pointing out the error - I should not post when I am rushed  :?


----------



## mandolyn (Nov 20, 2008)

Greenman said:
			
		

> I have to agree that www.wholesuppliesplus.com  is wonderful the few scents I hve ordered from there are wonderful, and i plan on useing them as My main source ionly going else where when I need a scent they do not have.
> 
> ~Roy



That link isn't correct. Here's the one you need:

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/


----------



## mamaT (Nov 26, 2008)

*fragrance suppliers*

Has anyone tried   wellingtonfragrance.com ?


----------



## beadella (Nov 30, 2008)

I haven't actually tried them, so this is only hearsay, but have read a couple of HORRENDOUS reviews about them..............

HTH


----------



## carebear (Nov 30, 2008)

Among the best quality FOs out there are The Scent Works - especially for B&B (for candles I'd choose Peak Candle).  But there are lots of good suppliers.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: fragrance suppliers*



			
				mamaT said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried   wellingtonfragrance.com ?




Eeeeewwwwww. AWFUL quality. Biggest waste of money I've ever dumped into FO. Couldn't sell it all off fast enough (and then I felt bad for letting someone else buy it!)..

You get what you pay for, and Wellington is just.. cheap.


----------

